# Akhtar Saeed Vs LMDC



## Dr21 (Nov 24, 2013)

Can you guys please advice me the best medical college among the Akhtar Saeed and LMDC....
from couple of opinions, right now my perception is that LMDC has better clinical, but I have also heard that clinical doesnt much matter in MBBS degree. And Akhtar Saeed has better UHS Resuts as compared to the LMDC, but again if we decide on UHS result then Avicinna has the best.
So can you guys please give ur opinions that which one should be prefered, Akhtar Saeed or LMDC?


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Akhtar saeed is far better.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

Who told you that clinicals don't matter in MBBS degree? 
In my opinion LMDC is better


----------



## rao ali (Nov 2, 2015)

In my opinion lmdc is better.but akhteer saeed is also a very good option .


----------



## Aamz (Oct 3, 2015)

Lmdc for sure!


----------



## rao ali (Nov 2, 2015)

Yea ,best of luck.


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Akhtar saeed has better UHS results than lmdc every year and the lowest merit of akhtar saeed was also higher than the merit of lmdc in the preceding years.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

AMDC has a very good general and teaching hospital. I have personally visited Farooq hospital and it had very good facilities with ALOT of patient inflow, Doctors/Ghurki Trust/Surgimed are also very good hospitals. The Faculty is also excellent in both colleges, Campuses are also very beautiful (AMDC takes the cake on this one, its in Bahria Town and it has a gigantic building), The only downside is the location of both colleges, One is in Bahria town and the other is 10 km aprox from Mughalpura, Lahore. The point being, You cant go wrong here, Which either you choose will be the right one.


----------



## Dr21 (Nov 24, 2013)

thank you guys for your responses, really appreciate it


----------



## shahzaibbargatt (Oct 23, 2015)

Has everyone seen akhtar saeeds' merit list?


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

shahzaibbargatt said:


> Has everyone seen akhtar saeeds' merit list?


is it uploaded??
i have recived an interview call from the office today


----------



## shahzaibbargatt (Oct 23, 2015)

yep, it is uploaded on their website.


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

are u selected??


shahzaibbargatt said:


> yep, it is uploaded on their website.


----------



## shahzaibbargatt (Oct 23, 2015)

Unfortunately No.

- - - Updated - - -

I am hopeful for 2nd list as my aggreagte is 80.32


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

if you get selected how much time are they goonna give you for the deposition of admission fee. i have applied for fmh and really nervous . 
so actually how much time do these med colleges (amdc, fmh, shalamar) give to deposit fees especially admission fees.


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

lightning said:


> if you get selected how much time are they goonna give you for the deposition of admission fee. i have applied for fmh and really nervous .
> so actually how much time do these med colleges (amdc, fmh, shalamar) give to deposit fees especially admission fees.


last date to submit admission fee in amdc is 11th nov and the classes will start from 16th nov


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

i got in

- - - Updated - - -



nimra khan said:


> last date to submit admission fee in amdc is 11th nov and the classes will start from 16th nov


did you got admission

- - - Updated - - -



nimra khan said:


> last date to submit admission fee in amdc is 11th nov and the classes will start from 16th nov


thankss.
how bout you?


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

lightning said:


> i got in
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


i'm also selected


----------

